# Witty Banter and Comic Relief to help you through the days.



## DDFN

Let's have fun and a safe place to make you smile through the hard days we face.


----------



## Boer Mama

Too much pressure… I’m drawing a blank 😅


----------



## DDFN




----------



## Boers4ever




----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 237503


Oh my gosh!  That brings back memories of the last steer that went to the freezer  He was THE WORST when I needed to work all the cows. Always had to go find help to do him.


----------



## DDFN

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 237503


This is so true! I had cattle with my first husband. When my current and second husband wanted to get into cattle I told him Nooooooo! Lol.


----------



## DDFN




----------



## DDFN

Pray for teachers it's been a long week already!









And finally from a friend when we discussed freezer camp they sent me this.


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> View attachment 238056
> 
> Pray for teachers it's been a long week already!
> 
> So true 😂


----------



## DDFN

It has. I have been cussed out by a student 2 days in a row. Thinking may need a day off next week to relax if they keep this up. What has happened to the world we live in?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I know how you feel I have a few really rough kids and it’s wearing me out 🫤


----------



## Boer Mama

I hope today’s a better day for you guys! 🙏🍀🙏


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Thank you Boer mama! ☺


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I know how you feel I have a few really rough kids and it’s wearing me out 🫤


Sorry you got a couple too. Hang in there and remember self care too!


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Sorry you got a couple too. Hang in there and remember self care too!


You too! ☺


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

ksalvagno said:


> View attachment 238091


That is so funny 🤣


----------



## DDFN




----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> You too! ☺


Thanks! We both need it this year!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Thanks! We both need it this year!


Definitely 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😁


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂😳


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Bikini wax anyone?


----------



## Boer Mama

NigerianNewbie said:


> Bikini wax anyone?


I was like well, that’s a random question to ask… then scrolled back up to see Karen’s post and put it all together 🤣
Sorry, I’m rather tired this afternoon 😅🤷🏼‍♀️😂


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Boer Mama said:


> I was like well, that’s a random question to ask… then scrolled back up to see Karen’s post and put it all together 🤣
> Sorry, I’m rather tired this afternoon 😅🤷🏼‍♀️😂


You've had a long tiring day. Vet trips can be taxing in so many ways.


----------



## Boer Mama

NigerianNewbie said:


> You've had a long tiring day. Vet trips can be taxing in so many ways.


That is true. And with Luna, it’s physically tiring as well 😅
She’s a 118# of limp noodle when going to the vets, or over to the scale, or down the hall to the exam room, then later down to X-rays etc
I’m not sure I had good form while lifting her front end 😂


----------



## alwaystj9

Anybody else remember Jello molds?


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Boers4ever

This is especially true with goat supplies, isn’t it?!








They just keep coming!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

So true 😅


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Rancho Draco

😂 I love this thread


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😂


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## DDFN

My husband made a funny. Said he didn't know Loki our feral barn and now in door out door house cat knew how to text until last night lol.


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Amish one 😂💀😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Amish one is hilarious


----------



## DDFN

Go raise a barn and your mother wears army bonnets is killing thee. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Boer Mama

The Amish one is hilarious- the pup w/ cowboy hat is a good idea! 😂
Altho the hat maybe be a little easier for them to chew up than the plastic cone. Lol


----------



## alwaystj9




----------



## GoofyGoat




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m laughing so hard. These are all terrific. The electric fence one really tickled my funny bone.


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## GoofyGoat




----------



## FizzyGoats




----------



## 21goaties




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## KY Goat Girl

21goaties, that first one is hilarious  literally me with every TGS member’s goats.


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> 21goaties, that first one is hilarious  literally me with every TGS member’s goats.


Lol so true. But way more than 600 online goats. Lol


----------



## happybleats

When your birds, Fred and Ethel find the front door...


----------



## ksalvagno

,


----------



## toth boer goats

😁😂


----------



## DDFN




----------



## DDFN

If you all haven't seen this yes talk it is so funny.


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Tanya

ksalvagno said:


> View attachment 238786
> View attachment 238787


With his toy. Oh how woofy


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😆


----------



## GoofyGoat




----------



## toth boer goats

🤣


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## NigerianNewbie

The note in a Halloween treat is much more humorous than receiving the phone calls.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@ksalvagno ...🤫 ... dont give them any ideas, the Phone calls, texts,& emails are ENOUGH!😂🤣


----------



## Boers4ever




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Helloooooo..anybody out there?


----------



## ksalvagno

I bet that was fun getting off.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 239019
> 
> View attachment 239020


Oh I can’t  Both of those are so true


----------



## Boers4ever

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh I can’t  Both of those are so true


There’s really nothin like working with cattle lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@ksalvagno ..lol He wanted it off, he just froze! My horse Gypsy, in the background cracked me up. 😳😂🤣 But the goat,, i expected it. Lol😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Moers kiko boars said:


> Helloooooo..anybody out there?
> View attachment 239023
> 
> View attachment 239022
> 
> View attachment 239021


that’s hilarious 😂. I bet poor Gypsy was terrified lol


----------



## toth boer goats

All those are good. 😆😂


----------



## ksalvagno

The horse has the stance of "what is that idiot doing now?"


----------



## DDFN

The horse. This is either about to get real scary or real silly in 3.2.1 lol


----------



## DDFN




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That last one had me in stitches 😂😂😂


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> That last one had me in stitches 😂😂😂


Lol glad you liked it. I debated adding it but found it so true lol. When I get asked what's up I normally respond with "the sky" lol I blame the above reason doe that


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Lol glad you liked it. I debated adding it but found it so true lol. When I get asked what's up I normally respond with "the sky" lol I blame the above reason doe that


That’s what I say too 😂😂😂


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> That’s what I say too 😂😂😂


Are you my long lost twin?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Are you my long lost twin?


Might be! 😱😂. I’m gonna have to start calling us the teacher twins lol


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Might be! 😱😂. I’m gonna have to start calling us the teacher twins lol


So true !


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm




----------



## DDFN




----------



## DDFN

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 239154
> 
> View attachment 239155
> 
> View attachment 239156
> 
> View attachment 239158
> 
> View attachment 239163
> 
> View attachment 239164
> 
> View attachment 239165
> 
> View attachment 239166


I was trying to have a granola bar for lunch yesterday while working on the new barn (phase 2). Big mistake that giving one goat a treat so what it looked like with my buck begging for my lunch. We split a dual bar pack of oat and honey granola bars. He got 1.5 and I got the 0.5 hahaha


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## KY Goat Girl

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 239154
> 
> View attachment 239155
> 
> View attachment 239156
> 
> View attachment 239158
> 
> View attachment 239163
> 
> View attachment 239164
> 
> View attachment 239165
> 
> View attachment 239166


I can’t breathe after those


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 239154
> 
> View attachment 239155
> 
> View attachment 239156
> 
> View attachment 239158
> 
> View attachment 239163
> 
> View attachment 239164
> 
> View attachment 239165
> 
> View attachment 239166


Aww man I felt all of those 😂😂😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> I was trying to have a granola bar for lunch yesterday while working on the new barn (phase 2). Big mistake that giving one goat a treat so what it looked like with my buck begging for my lunch. We split a dual bar pack of oat and honey granola bars. He got 1.5 and I got the 0.5 hahaha


My goats go after my drinks 😂


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> My goats go after my drinks 😂


It's their drinks we only get to hold it for them lol.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> It's their drinks we only get to hold it for them lol.


Oh pardon me it was a typo 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😁


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!




----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> View attachment 239237
> 
> View attachment 239239
> 
> View attachment 239238


I love all three of those  Especially the second one  That’s me


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@ksalvagno ...those are AWESOME! 🤣😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

KY Goat Girl said:


> I love all three of those  Especially the second one  That’s me


Same 😂


----------



## MellonFriend

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> View attachment 239238


That third picture in the group of four is just to die for.😂 Poor little sleepy marshmallow.


----------



## DDFN

That second and third picture may of hit this nail on the head lol.


----------



## Boers4ever

The second pic is so me! I found out that several of my friends that I haven’t seen in a couple years are now married with a baby. Y’all. That’s just. Wow. I feel old now.


----------



## Boer Mama

Boers4ever said:


> The second pic is so me! I found out that several of my friends that I haven’t seen in a couple years are now married with a baby. Y’all. That’s just. Wow. I feel old now.


You’re not old- you’ve got your whole life ahead of you 💕


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I prefer to think, you are keeping your options open. Lost of exciting.life comeing your way!💕💗💖


----------



## DDFN

Don't feel old yet as you still have a long way to go. When I started teaching and seeing kids of my friends in high school and then their grand babies I started realizing I wasn't as young as I used to be. 

Side note if you need getting old humor:


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for all the laughs you guys!!!

I see myself in a lot of them.

“What are you doing this weekend?” Haha
Goats goats goats goats goats goats goats goats

My girlfriend is the kid going down the slide. 🤣 🤪


----------



## MadHouse




----------



## alwaystj9




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😍😂….. That’s just wrongly epic 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> View attachment 239353


I would probably be the only person that would like these. Lol yummy and wierd.


----------



## DDFN




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I love that last one lol. That was one of my fav cartoons as a kid, I was into old cartoons the new ones are dumb 🙄


----------



## Boers4ever

Lol my dad said “poor Wiley coyote”. With a look of real sadness.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I always feel so bad for Wiley


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> I always feel so bad for Wiley


Maybe he will meet Marvin the Martian while out and about. Then we don't have to feel bad for him right? Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm




----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Boers4ever

That last one is so awesome! Lol!


----------



## DDFN

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 239442
> 
> 
> View attachment 239441
> 
> View attachment 239443


Minus the Pepsi and milky way and I am on board lol.


----------



## Boers4ever

DDFN said:


> Minus the Pepsi and milky way and I am on board lol.


What!! I get no Pepsi, I don’t like it either, but no Milky Way?? That’s atrocious!


----------



## DDFN

Boers4ever said:


> What!! I get no Pepsi, I don’t like it either, but no Milky Way?? That’s atrocious!


Hahaha sorry. Give me a Snickers over a milky way.


----------



## Boer Mama

Snickers/Twix/Reese’s are preferred. Milky Way will do in a pinch tho 😂


----------



## MadHouse

When we used to buy those mixed boxes Halloween candy “to hand out”, everything disappeared. Even Milky Way. 😛


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Payday girl 🙋🏻‍♀️ And Reeses 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

I almost enjoy when I get behind on this thread. Then I get to laugh and laugh as I scroll through all these hilarious posts as I catch up.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Snickers/Twix/Reese’s are preferred. Milky Way will do in a pinch tho 😂


Peanut butter twix! Or the pumpkin reeses! Or egg Reeses honestly at this point I would go for a stale one over milky way. Just never been a fan of the milky way myself but then again I would like chocolate covered Brussel sprouts lol I have issues


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Payday girl 🙋🏻‍♀️ And Reeses 😂


I used to be a pay day girl til my dad got a bad bunch popped one open and something inside was already eating on one. Since then it's hard for me to look at them the same way!


----------



## Boers4ever

Ha! I love snickers and Reese’s are my favorites, but I do love a nice creamy Milky Way every now and then.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> I used to be a pay day girl til my dad got a bad bunch popped one open and something inside was already eating on one. Since then it's hard for me to look at them the same way!


Thanks for ruining it 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl

No one is talking about 3 Musketeers 🫣


----------



## DDFN

Does anyone remember nutrageous? They were good but don't see then around here any more in a long time.

Sorry @Doe C Doe boers! Didn't mean too.


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> No one is talking about 3 Musketeers 🫣


Oops another on my DDFN doesn't eat list lol.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Does anyone remember outrageous? They were good but don't see then around here any more in a long time.
> 
> Sorry @Doe C Doe boers! Didn't mean too.


I was just joking 😂 I’m also the girl that goes in a doe to move kids and has a coffee in the other hand 😜


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The hands don’t cross tho 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> Oops another on my DDFN doesn't eat list lol.


 But they’re so good!


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> But they’re so good!


They just arent my cup if tea. Hubby used to like them before his alpha gal allergies.


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I was just joking 😂 I’m also the girl that goes in a doe to move kids and has a coffee in the other hand 😜


I had to edit phone autocorrected from nutrageous to outrageous. 

Hahaha well a vet friend I used to work with went back in once after they lost a wedding ring in an assist. That's the main reason I remove mine before going in. Plus I always ob sleeve with a nitrile glove on top for easier hand movements. Never juggled a cup of coffee during it though. I am lucky enough to walk and chew him as my dad would say lol.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> I had to edit phone autocorrected from nutrageous to outrageous.
> 
> Hahaha well a vet friend I used to work with went back in once after they lost a wedding ring in an assist. That's the main reason I remove mine before going in. Plus I always ob sleeve with a nitrile glove on top for easier hand movements. Never juggled a cup of coffee during it though. I am lucky enough to walk and chew him as my dad would say lol.


I’ve heard of that happening 😂. OB gloves don’t fit they have almost two inches extra at the fingers. I usually have a drink while I’m out watching kiddings I just meant I’m not ruined by what you said 😂😂😂


----------



## Boer Mama

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I was just joking 😂 I’m also the girl that goes in a doe to move kids and has a coffee in the other hand 😜


You need one of those helmets with a cup holder and a straw so you can use both hands for the job while still enjoying a sip of coffee 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama

_insert smooth Segway from candy bars to frog legs_
My husband was looking up something about frog legs for some reason and saw that they were $240 for 5lbs. He started joking about how were in the wrong business- we should be ranching frogs to sell 🤣
So we watched a cpl videos about frog farming - it takes 3 years from tadpole to harvest- and a recipe and being the homeschool mom I am, I started talking about how we could use this for a whole submission period for all subjects… (I homeschool but with a program that is basically like public school at home, so we do state testing and have to submit work every 2 weeks. I have a home room teacher who is awesome even tho I’ve never met her in person).
Anyway, back to the frogs 🤣

science- research a frogs life/habitat/food/growth cycle
LA- research, writing, oral report

math- $240/6 legs = $40per leg

Economics- see the startup/operating cost of a frog farm operation before any return on investment.

Global perspectives/Cultural studies: research about what cultures commonly eat frog legs. Then try making the recipe if the husband does the leg cleaning 🤣

do you think my home room teacher would have a freak out moment? 🤣


----------



## MellonFriend

Boer Mama said:


> So we watched a cpl videos about frog farming - it takes 3 years from tadpole to harvest


Three years? 😯 Why does it take that long? Can't they get some fast growing leg genetics in there somewhere?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Give em antibiotics,,like they do chickens!😂🤣 just jokeing...
Back to CHOCOLATE!MMMMMMM
Dove, AlmondJoy, Mounds, Nestles, Crunch, chocolate covered almonds,
raisins, or just any smooth rich creamy milk chocolate!😊


----------



## Boer Mama

MellonFriend said:


> Three years? 😯 Why does it take that long? Can't they get some fast growing leg genetics in there somewhere?


I told my husband branding time we’d be tattooing little frogs and be like, oh hey, this tadpole looks like he’ll be a big one, let’s keep him for breeding… idk how you cut/band a frog 🤣
And if a steer is a cut bull, and a wether is a banded billy, what do we call a fixed frog? 🤔


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Moers kiko boars said:


> Give em antibiotics,,like they do chickens! just jokeing...
> Back to CHOCOLATE!MMMMMMM
> Dove, AlmondJoy, Mounds, Nestles, Crunch, chocolate covered almonds,
> raisins, or just any smooth rich creamy milk chocolate!


Dove and Ghirardelli  And Lindor


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boer Mama said:


> I told my husband branding time we’d be tattooing little frogs and be like, oh hey, this tadpole looks like he’ll be a big one, let’s keep him for breeding… idk how you cut/band a frog
> And if a steer is a cut bull, and a wether is a banded billy, what do we call a fixed frog?


Im dying


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> I told my husband branding time we’d be tattooing little frogs and be like, oh hey, this tadpole looks like he’ll be a big one, let’s keep him for breeding… idk how you cut/band a frog 🤣
> And if a steer is a cut bull, and a wether is a banded billy, what do we call a fixed frog? 🤔


Now you've done it. Guess what I just googled. . . . . 










And you may want to insure your investment next, have no fear this frog insurance pooped up as well hahahaha










So apparently you just need the weed killer and no surgical castration required.


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Dove and Ghirardelli  And Lindor


Raspberry or mint Ghirardelli yes! Or mint dove! Love them too, but they are fancy and pricey.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

😂😊 sterilzed frogs? Didnt think that would matter! How you gonna tell whos who,or whats what? I dont plan on gettng that close!🤣😂 All they need is those big back legs!🤣😂😊


----------



## MellonFriend

KY Goat Girl said:


> Dove and Ghirardelli  And Lindor


Lindor fudge swirl truffles are probably my favorite chocolate of all time. For Christmas once my family surprised me with a huge amount of various flavored Lindor truffles. One of the best gifts I've ever gotten. 😄


----------



## Boer Mama

@Moers kiko boars , your comment about all you need is the big back legs made me think about possibilities of regeneration. But I guess if that were the case they wouldn’t be so expensive! 
altho, it does appear that we are able to assist with that. Just in time for my frog ranch 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Y’all this is too funny * cough * weird * cough *
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> Now you've done it. Guess what I just googled. . . . .
> 
> View attachment 239511
> 
> 
> And you may want to insure your investment next, have no fear this frog insurance pooped up as well hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 239512
> 
> 
> So apparently you just need the weed killer and no surgical castration required.


Omg  who’d have thought?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> Raspberry or mint Ghirardelli yes! Or mint dove! Love them too, but they are fancy and pricey.


Yes! The raspberry! I also really like sea salt and caramel


----------



## Boer Mama

I like the sea salt and caramel and I love most anything mint chocolate… but I’m not a fan of orange chocolate or raspberry chocolate. Lol


----------



## alwaystj9




----------



## Moers kiko boars

OMG! TOO FUNNY☝☝☝🤣😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😁🤣


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> I like the sea salt and caramel and I love most anything mint chocolate… but I’m not a fan of orange chocolate or raspberry chocolate. Lol


It's chocolate filled with a raspberry filling that is amazing!


----------



## DDFN

They raising happy frogs. Is it like happy cows make happy cheese? Happy frogs make big hind legs?


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh my gosh. Every single one of those made me laugh.


----------



## toth boer goats

😁😂


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## toth boer goats

🤣


----------



## DDFN

Haha an eggsorcist.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Those are awesome!


----------



## DDFN




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## FizzyGoats

All are funny but “His name is Jack. He’ll be here tomorrow,” is hilarious because I think most of us have had some version of this argument.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> All are funny but “His name is Jack. He’ll be here tomorrow,” is hilarious because I think most of us have had some version of this argument.


Lol well considering I purchased 3 horses over the years without telling my husband first I some what resemble that meme. But they have all been the same color lol. He does the same with car stuff I came home once to 2 new full set of wheels (with tires on them) in my living room! 









I think Sir Prance Alot is my favorite one lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm




----------



## DDFN

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 239841
> 
> View attachment 239842
> 
> View attachment 239843
> 
> View attachment 239844


I may or may not resemble these memes lol
😉


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Took me a minute to get this one, but once I did, I could hardly stop laughing. 🤦‍♀️🤣


----------



## MadHouse

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 239899
> 
> Took me a minute to get this one, but once I did, I could hardly stop laughing. 🤦‍♀️🤣


That was a good one! Chuckling here. 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats




----------



## MadHouse

@FizzyGoats , that is such a cute one!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

FizzyGoats said:


> View attachment 239959


I’m actually cackling


----------



## toth boer goats

😁😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm




----------



## Boers4ever

Lol that’s true! Personally I don’t like winter just because I hate being cold. Summer is much more enjoyable, even if it does get 100*! 
However, my goat breeder side hates summer because worms worms worms.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I hate summer and winter when it’s comes to being a goat breeder. Fall is perfect though. Lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 239899
> 
> Took me a minute to get this one, but once I did, I could hardly stop laughing. 🤦‍♀️🤣


I love that 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## toth boer goats

😊😆


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## FizzyGoats




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## DDFN

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 239899
> 
> Took me a minute to get this one, but once I did, I could hardly stop laughing. 🤦‍♀️🤣


How am I just seeing this lol. Love it and so priceless!


----------



## DDFN

ksalvagno said:


> View attachment 240374
> View attachment 240375
> View attachment 240376


I am dying over here with an apple in hand hahahaha


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats

I read through this whole thread last night- cried because I was laughing so hard!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Boer Mama

This one is like my daughter 😂








This one is like me. 😆


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh man the time change messed me up! I was wandering around Sunday evening thinking about all the things I need to do before it gets dark, then I looked outside and the sun was gone!! I was like NOOOO!!!


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Those are all so funny and true 😢🤣. I hate having to feed the goats in the dark


----------



## DDFN

I have been feeding in the dark twice a day. All this day light saving memes have been me and my car pooling coworker!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Boer Mama

True 😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’m dying  That’s hilarious


----------



## Moers kiko boars

TOOOOOOO much Info!🤣😁


----------



## Boer Mama

Moers kiko boars said:


> TOOOOOOO much Info!🤣😁


You telling me that as a kid and you weren’t feeling well, you never held onto a big bowl in your lap just in case you wouldn’t make it to the bathroom in time? 😂
Maybe those bowls were good immune system boosters when used for the popcorn 😅😳🫢


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> True 😆
> View attachment 240914


Goat bowl.


----------



## Boer Mama

MadHouse said:


> Goat bowl.


Snacks and treats for the goats, then wiped out and ready for movie night 😆
That’s why all us people who grew up with animals have a good immune system 😜


----------



## NigerianNewbie

MadHouse said:


> Goat bowl.


Around here it more than likely would end up looking like it was gnawed by beavers that say maaa. Or tossed into the air, making a satisfying noise on impact with the ground, and then rolling downhill while being chased to claim first dibs. Or wedged between a magnificent span of horns, being displayed as Sunday Go to Meeting head ware by a strutting weather. Oh yeah, can't forget about it being plopped at my feet while hopeful eyes wish some magical power would fill it with something tasty. These boys find such pleasure playing with the most ordinary objects. Such a fun and cheap amusement. 💖 (PS I highly recommend stainless bowls; they hold up well and are more musical when banged and clanged around)


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## DDFN




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## MadHouse

The Goodyears had me laugh out loud! 😂


----------



## DDFN




----------



## DDFN




----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## K.B.

Lol


----------



## FizzyGoats




----------



## DDFN

K.B. said:


> Lol
> View attachment 241106


I am so stealing this one!


----------



## DDFN




----------



## Boer Mama

For the GP peeps out there 😂


----------



## DDFN

So true!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## alwaystj9

Mine has a broken recall button.


----------



## Boer Mama

😂🤷🏼‍♀️🤣


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> 😂🤷🏼‍♀️🤣
> View attachment 241540


🤣


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Boer Mama said:


> 😂🤷🏼‍♀️🤣
> View attachment 241540


Geez, that cow has a ton of extra bells and whistles. Such a deluxe model should at least offer an extended warranty for the low additional purchase price of ......


----------



## Boer Mama

NigerianNewbie said:


> Geez, that cow has a ton of extra bells and whistles. Such a deluxe model should at least offer an extended warranty for the low additional purchase price of ......


Definitely a missed opportunity 😂


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## DDFN

Ok warning turkeys overload but it is thanksgiving after all.


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## DDFN




----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## toth boer goats

😁😂


----------



## Boer Mama

Sorry if the preying mantis cartoon offended anyone… didn’t mean to!
Nature can be quite brutal. Lol


----------



## DDFN

Had a friend share this today with me. I don't drink coffee but thought it was funny because it mentioned witty banter!


----------



## DDFN




----------



## alwaystj9

Love the skydiving advice!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤣😁


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> Love the skydiving advice!


Wise goat!


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> View attachment 241999


Ode to the electric fence is the next in the series right lol love it!


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I can definitely vouch for the last one 🙋🏻‍♀️ I have a full class today and we did the whole make a Christmas tree out of a ice cream cone and frosting thing so they are all jacked up on sugar and candy 😅 thank Goat I’m on my lunch break


----------



## DDFN




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s epic 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😁


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## DDFN

Bring the laughs! Over load time.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The goat cart is cool...But dressed☝ like that???? You need to be stopped!😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Boer Mama

I say, if you gotta go with the cart to stay in budget, might as well go all out and dress the part! 😆


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> The goat cart is cool...But dressed☝ like that???? You need to be stopped!😂🤣😂🤣


I would so be dressed more like the kid from a Christmas story instead lol


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> I say, if you gotta go with the cart to stay in budget, might as well go all out and dress the part! 😆


Lol well I can't even stand to wear shorts so that wouldn't be my clothing pick. If money gets that tight I will have to drag out my hubby sack dress again lol


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## KY Goat Girl

The last one has me rolling @Boer Mama


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey @DDFN I triple Dog Dare ya to wear that Pink.Bunny suit in the cart pulled by Goats!🐰


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Love the last one @Boer Mama 🤣😋


----------



## toth boer goats

😂❤


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey @DDFN I triple Dog Dare ya to wear that Pink.Bunny suit in the cart pulled by Goats!🐰


Well now I need a goat cart and a pink bunny suit. Would a miniature horse and cart do? Still need bunny suit lol


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## KY Goat Girl

That first one is so true. I think I’ve already overused it on my little sister this season


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww the series with Sam and Dean.

😁🤗


----------



## DDFN

So true on the piggly wiggly.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes Tawanda is drving in circles for hours to get a parking space! ( fried green tomatoes)😂🤣😁


----------



## Boer Mama

Thrilling chase followed by all of the TGS scrapper DIY’ers 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats

😁😂


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## toth boer goats

😂👍


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## KY Goat Girl

ksalvagno said:


> View attachment 242509
> View attachment 242510
> View attachment 242511
> View attachment 242512


The one with the wrench is so me


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## DDFN

My apologies to all the husband's on the website but the above is a shirt my friend had made and I died laughing! My husband resembles this but I keep questioning if it's early onset dementia or just ignoring me lol


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Goatastic43

I’m dying 🤣 These are too funny


----------



## Goatastic43




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Boer Mama

I’m


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## Moers kiko boars

YEP...JUST ONE OF THOSE DAYS


----------



## toth boer goats

😂👍


----------



## MadHouse




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww how Cute!💖💝☝


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Love the one about 2 stomachs in children. I will be telling the DIL about that little tidbit, she'll agree while laughing.


----------



## Boer Mama

auto correct has gotten us all at one point or another.. every now and then it knows what it’s talking about 😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl

NigerianNewbie said:


> Love the one about 2 stomachs in children. I will be telling the DIL about that little tidbit, she'll agree while laughing.


I told my brother who has 3 kids about that. He got a good laugh


----------



## KY Goat Girl

And this one might not be super funny but I love it


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I love the last three 🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats

The two stomachs one made me laugh. I’ve always said I have two, a dinner stomach and a dessert stomach. The dinner one is small. The dessert one is limitless.


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## LaLaLoon




----------



## toth boer goats

Love that. ❤


----------



## DDFN

Elf on the shelf farm edition! If only they had set it up with goats!


----------



## Boer Mama

Omg, I’m so surprised they had a cow w/ a calf hoof out to be pulled! I’ve never seen that 😂


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Omg, I’m so surprised they had a cow w/ a calf hoof out to be pulled! I’ve never seen that 😂


Me either! Seen it in real life and pulled many a calf but never in toys! Hahaha loved who ever made these pics. I just borrowed them


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## KY Goat Girl

I collect those Schleich animals and have that cow. Lol it doesn’t actually have a calf hoof out. I’m sure that was just glued on or something. But still hilarious


----------



## Boer Mama

I knew it had to be Schleich - they make the most realistic toys! My daughter had a barn built by grandpa and I spent about a $100 o. Schleich horses that first year she got it at 3yo lol
Now we add one every now and then when we are at the feed store or stocking stuffers. She has a whole collection… but no animal in process of birthing. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’ve had them since I was 1yo! I feel like I should have grown out of it by now, but I’m still collecting them


----------



## toth boer goats

That is put together so well. 😀

You have made my day. 😊🤗


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## MadHouse

So funny, “waited until Mary’s water broke“ !🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl




----------



## MellonFriend




----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## DDFN

Here I am picking out clothes for the Christmas weekend. . .









My husband checking on Christmas dinner plans. . .









I feel like I fit in with the northern folks here. Time to head to the barn where's the big coat lol









Sometimes I wish I could stay inside in the negative temps and enough a cup of tea by a fireplace. Lol









You know most of us have heard this song at some point in our lives.









Who wants to explain it to some people ? Lol


----------



## MadHouse

Oh my gosh, the one with all the special horse food… that would be me with goat stuff. 🤣 I couldn’t stop laughing!


----------



## DDFN

MadHouse said:


> Oh my gosh, the one with all the special horse food… that would be me with goat stuff. 🤣 I couldn’t stop laughing!


I know. I have a mixture of horse and goat feeds, beet pulp shreds, rice bran. . . Etc.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im thrilled to know Im not alone. I keep.mine in metal trash cans. I only have 10 of them for horse, goat, dog, & chicken feeds. Plus beet pulp pellets, alfalfa pellets, and kid goat feed! Who needs a pantry! I got a garage!😂🤣


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im thrilled to know Im not alone. I keep.mine in metal trash cans. I only have 10 of them for horse, goat, dog, & chicken feeds. Plus beet pulp pellets, alfalfa pellets, and kid goat feed! Who needs a pantry! I got a garage!😂🤣


I may very well have the best pulp and rice bran bags in the house. . . . I need hot water for those and don't have hot water at the barn so lol. Old freezer chest for the feed room. I have two of them full!

So was at my parents up the hill for 2 hours and came home to this.










My husband showed me this and said the gaskets were getting cold and would freeze and crack. We have a carburetor on his work bench now and expecting more of the bike at any given time lol.


----------



## Boer Mama

Dangit @DDFN I should have done my meme drop this morning! You got 1/2 mine posted already 😂


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Dangit @DDFN I should have done my meme drop this morning! You got 1/2 mine posted already 😂
> 
> View attachment 243270
> View attachment 243271
> View attachment 243272


Hahaha so sorry I feel bad for stealing your memes without knowing it. 

I so just got done wrapping the last of the gifts. My husband never knows what he got people and most the times I give gifts to people from the animals. My feral cat (that is rather plump) may of gotten someone a gift cert for donuts this year hahaha.


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## FizzyGoats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

WHAT ABOUT THE GOATS☝! 😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## DDFN

Most of theses are horse memes but insert goats


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## DDFN

About to feed the horses and goats. . .


----------



## Boer Mama

Idaho has a ‘dry heat’ which means we can’t complain like everyone who has to deal with humidity lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boer Mama said:


> Idaho has a ‘dry heat’ which means we can’t complain like everyone who has to deal with humidity lol
> View attachment 243385
> 
> View attachment 243386
> View attachment 243387
> View attachment 243388
> View attachment 243389
> View attachment 243390


That last one  Reminds me so much of the guy who taught me to ride when I got my horse


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😊


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## KY Goat Girl

That would be me


----------



## Moers kiko boars

IM GLad Im not the only one who does that!☝🤣😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😁


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## LaLaLoon

My best friend of 28 years got me this planner.







It makes me ridiculously happy.


----------



## DDFN

LaLaLoon said:


> My best friend of 28 years got me this planner.
> View attachment 243978
> It makes me ridiculously happy.


Now I want to see the goats in coats riding in boats!


----------



## LaLaLoon

Well you know that goats in coats always floats in boats across motes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@LaLaLoon ..that is soooo neat. Donyou know where she got it? Its adorable!


----------



## DDFN

I know it's early but. . .


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## LaLaLoon

Moers kiko boars said:


> @LaLaLoon ..that is soooo neat. Donyou know where she got it? Its adorable!











Lambies In Jammies And Goats In Coats 2023 Planner


Lambies In Jammies And Goats In Coats 2023 Planner - FREE Shipping on Qualifying Orders! Shop our huge selection at Calendars.com.




www.calendars.com


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Moers kiko boars said:


> @LaLaLoon ..that is soooo neat. Donyou know where she got it? Its adorable!


My mom got me one from Cracker Barrel


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @LaLaLoon and @KY Goat Girl . I love it. Thankyou for the info!


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## Yuki

Had to share this because it’s so true for us right now!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Sailormoonismygoat




----------



## Sailormoonismygoat




----------



## Sailormoonismygoat




----------



## Boer Mama

I can read these all the time lol


----------



## DDFN

No idea who the person is but thought yup keep your goats closer!


----------



## Yuki

More like my mom got rid of the dog crate!







M


----------



## toth boer goats

😁😂


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## KY Goat Girl

All these memes everyone is posting are just too good


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## DDFN

ksalvagno said:


> View attachment 244186


If my Loki had cat coveralls that would be him!


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’m dead


----------



## KY Goat Girl




----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boer Mama said:


> View attachment 244231
> View attachment 244232
> View attachment 244233


Omg the chicken one


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------

